# CPC-A's do you need experience to get the A designation off?



## KKayWilson (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,

My name is Kathleen Wilson.  I am currently working for 2 ENT physicians in Corpus Christi, Texas.  We are in need of 2, possibly 3 CPC-A's who wish to work off their A designation.

The doctors are great to work for.  The facility is nice.  People working here are nice. The facility is currently expanding and the CPC-A position could possibly lead to a full time job.

For information you can email me at kathco78026@hotmail.com or look on the Xtern site info for Texas or respond to this thread.  I will check it daily. 

Come and walk the beaches of Corpus Christi on your days off!

Thank you,
Kathleen


----------



## ollielooya (Jul 27, 2009)

Kathleen, such a wonderful post of opportunity.  I'm sure you'll get many responses.  Thanks for posting this opportunity to the forum.  Someone took a chance on me for which I'm grateful! --Suzanne (who, for the moment does not mind wearing the "A" behind the CPC)


----------



## KKayWilson (Jul 27, 2009)

*I feel the same way.*

Hi Suzanne,

I am also a CPC-A.  Once I have enough experience to have the A removed and I am almost there.   I plan to get a specialization in oto or ENT. It is fascinating science.

Dr. Creamean has given me a chance and I will be forever grateful.  He is a very caring employer. Dr. Weiss is also a great person.

We could certainly use more help and he ask me if I would post on the AAPC forum.  If you here of anyone interested please pass along the information.  It is a great place to work!
Thank you for replying to my post.  It is much appreciated.

Sincerely,
Kathleen K Wilson, CPC-A


----------



## dhodge71 (Jul 27, 2009)

Kathleen, 
  Hi. My name is Dorothy Hodge. I would be very interested in the CPC-A position. I am in Missouri but I would be very willing to relocate. 
                                                Dorothy Hodge CPC-A


----------

